# Eventuelle Probleme mit meinem Corsair CX650M



## schweinepig (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
weil ich in letzter Zeit Probleme mit dem Wärmefluss innerhalb meines PCs hatte, arbeitet ich mit Verstärkung an den Kühlern. Korrekturen vorgenommen, nichts super weltbewegendes. Doch als ich den PC anschalte und Overwatch öffnete bemerkte ich einige 
Geräusche in Form eines Surrens/Brummens. Natürlich viel mein erster Gedanke auf die neulich veränderten Kühler, aber nach Inspektion per Auge ist mir nichts an diesen aufgefallen. Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist, dass das Surren/Brummen aus der Netzteilregion kommt. Daher wollte ich fragen ob jemand wüsste was oder woher das kommt. Ich mache mir hauptsächlich sorgen über meine Komponenten und das sie eventuell einen Schaden bekommen könnten, wenn etwas mit dem Netzteil falsch wäre. Dazu bin ich verwundert da ich das Netzteil vor ca. 3 Monaten gekauft habe und erst vor einem Monat begonnen habe es zu benutzen. Ich helfe gerne bei Fragen über meinen PC

Hier noch die Organe:
Intel i7-8700K
Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Phoenix GS
G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR4-2800 Kit
MSI Z370
und das besagte Corsair CX650M

Ich würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen....
L.G.


----------



## Thomygnomi (29. Dezember 2018)

2 Sachen die normal sind. Ein surren vom Kondensator und ein knacken vom Lüfter wenn der Lüfter nach unten schaut. Passiert meistens zwischen 40 und 60% Auslastung
Auch wenn jetzt wieder die Leute kommen mit: austauschen es kann was kaputt werden.
Falsch das ist bei den Bauteilen normal


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Januar 2019)

Je nach Auslastung kann es zu Geräuschen von Netzteil Mainboard und auch Grafikkarte kommen. Wenn diese dem Netzteil zuzuordnen sind und stark hörbar sind, kannst du dich gerne an unseren Support via http://support.corsair.com/ wenden, damit wir uns die Sache einmal genauer anschauen.


----------

